# introducing, me!



## mmyaaaa (Nov 28, 2009)

i've only actually posted one FOTD, because i don't change up my make-up very often - but since I have tweaked my daily look, so maybe i'll post a new one soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  but in the meantime, i'm big on being able to put a face to a name - and i think pictures can definitely help you get to know a person, so here it goes!

first things first, this is *me!*




(i got a new DSL camera, so to play around with it i did both mine and my best friends hair and make-up and we did our own little photoshoot ..and yes, i have leaves stuck in my hair haha!)

i am a huge fan of the band* the maine! *




(my best friend & i with the lead singer at 2009 warped tour)

this is my *baby*, lola! 




(she was a ballerina for halloween!)

i currently live in the wonderful city of *toronto!*




(taken at dundas square)

i love changing up my hairstyle!




(most recent, straight across fringe & black hair)

and! one of my hobbies is modeling!




(taken by friend & photographer reza @ RezaEvol.COM | Coming Soon)


----------



## obscuria (Nov 28, 2009)

you are adorable, and your dog only  gives me more reason to continue having my fondness of dogs with smooshed in faces.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 29, 2009)

WOW you are stunning! I LOVE you hair dark with the bangs.Actually I love all your pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope to see more posts from you !!


----------



## thewinglessbird (Dec 2, 2009)

Lol. I couldn't think of a more conceited choice of subject for a thread, by the subject themselves.


----------



## mmyaaaa (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thewinglessbird* 

 
_Lol. I couldn't think of a more conceited choice of subject for a thread, by the subject themselves._

 
...why? everyone else is posting photos of themselves as well, no?

but thanks to everyone who's taken a look, i look forward to seeing all of your photos as well!


----------

